# Cat Exercise Wheel?



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

When I adopted Winston, the humane society had a cat exercise wheel in its kitten play room. Winston was running like crazy on it, so I'd like to get one for him to play with at home. Plus, I really like the exercise aspect made fun. However, I do not want to pay $500+ for it. I'm wondering if if anyone has found anything cheaper, or maybe found a DIY?


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I've never heard of such a thing for a cat. Like a hamster wheel? As far as I know, cats don't usually find that sort of thing entertaining... but then again maybe that's because I have never seen a cat given the chance to use one before.


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

Like a giant hamster wheel exactly, Carmel. From what I've seen some cats love them, others could care less... until the chicken on a fork dangled enticingly in front of them comes into play. Either way, it's supposed to be a really good way to help with obesity, especially with indoor only cats.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I have seen that wheel too (and wanted it at first) ! It's crazy expensive :/ Some cats loves it but i don't really think it's worth it. I mean if you want your cat to exercise you can just give them a toy and they will run around already. I would save the money to buy a big cat tree instead..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a you-tube video on how to make one, there are other video's with other ways





 
Stitches n' Sews: Home Made Cat Wheel


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

If I bought or made one, my cats would give me this weird stare like, "you want me to what??"


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

molldee said:


> If I bought or made one, my cats would give me this weird stare like, "you want me to what??"


Yep, I'm pretty sure I would get the exact same look, but, then again, maybe not. I wouldn't buy one, considering what they cost, and the fact that my cats might not even use it, but I would considering making one. Even if my guys didn't like it, I could always take it to the Recovery Centre for some of the cats there to use, or use it with my fosters. At least you already know that Winston would use a wheel; you know that it won't be a waste of money or time if you decide to buy or make one.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

For anyone who hasn't seen them, here's a link: Cat Wheel Company

They retail for $290, but shipping is $200 - $220, so yeah, it's kinda pricey, but VERY cool.

That said, my fat kitty would probably use it as a new napping station. He likes to nap in his cat tunnel, tents, on his scratching pad, etc. Once he gets tired of the playing with the laser and Da Bird, he just sits on them. :|


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Sundance, I have seen them and if I remember correctly, you do have to use food initially to get cats interested in it. most of them don't gravitate toward that activity on their own.

considering its cost, i'd try to make one if I were you. I've also seen youtube videos of cats walking on treadmills, so if you have one maybe that would work. I think they do it to be by their owners (maybe). l've heard that if you buy a cat tree or something new for them to use, it has to be put where they can see you, or they often ignore it.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I found an importer in Canada for the cat wheel - none are in stock at the moment, but the pet hospital will contact me if/when it becomes available. From what I'm told, the product is being redesigned so it can be disassembled for easier storage and shipping. Sounds like it might be a lengthy process to me.


----------



## anne j (Sep 22, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen them, here's a link: Cat Wheel Company
> 
> They retail for $290, but shipping is $200 - $220, so yeah, it's kinda pricey, but VERY cool.
> 
> That said, my fat kitty would probably use it as a new napping station. He likes to nap in his cat tunnel, tents, on his scratching pad, etc. Once he gets tired of the playing with the laser and Da Bird, he just sits on them. :|


Thanks for posting the link. I watched both of the videos and tt really does look awesome, but for that kinda money I'm seriously hesitant because I have no clue if any of my cats would ever use something like that. One of them may have a heart attack just *looking* at it, she's such a scaredy cat.

I think the youngest would probably check it, as he has the most pent up energy even though I try to exercise/play with him multiple times a day.


----------



## Sundancekat (Jul 27, 2013)

After more research and reading everyone's posts here, I think I'll try making one. a few of my older cats I had a while ago came to me insanely obese, and despite attempting everything the vet told me they didn't really lose weight and so passed a lot earlier than they would have at a normal healthy weight. Now, this mama is very concerned about healthy weight. 

might take me a few weeks to get the supplies together but I will post the progress, and the success or failure of the wheel. 

If nothing else, like mentioned above (I'm sorry I don't remember by whom) I can donate it to a rescue or shelter.


----------

